# Help with interpreting result



## Kittykat (Apr 18, 2014)

I have had a diagnosed hypothyroid disorder for over 10 years. I have been very haphazard taking my medication and for the past five years not taken any. I visited my doctor yesterday after a long period since seeing her. She said my thyroid test results showed a result of 13.5 and what me to start on thyroxine again immediately.

I have no idea what the result of 13.5 relates to. She did not give me the other results.

Could someone please help me with what reading this might be. Thanks so much


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Without ranges it's hard to say without ranges.

Call the office and ask for a copy of the lab then post result with range.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Your TSH seems really high bearing in mind that different labs use different ranges so if you can furnish the range; that would be a good thing.

If it is high, that would support hypothyroid. However, you should have more testing than just the TSH. Enclosing a list above!

And since you are a long-time thyroid patient; I strongly suggest an ultra-sound of your thyroid!

Welcome to the board!


----------

